# Chromoendoscopy



## Claire Bartkewicz COC (Nov 28, 2007)

Can anyone give some insight into coding for chromoendoscopy?  Dye is not injected, only sprayed, so we can't use 45381.  Need some guidance.  Thanks.


----------

